
What Time Do Americans Get to Work? - upen
http://overflow.solutions/demographic-traits/what-time-do-americans-get-to-work/?es_p=3465919
======
wyldfire
It'd be interesting to decompose on stuff like geography or range-to-nearest-
metro. I've worked in smaller cities and bigger ones and the big ones tend to
have more folks who offset their hours to dodge the peak commute time.

